# Converting TIFFs to DNG with Adobe Digital Negative Converter?



## camner (Jun 27, 2021)

I was under the impression that the Adobe app Digital Negative Converter could batch convert TIFF files to DNG (more accurately, put the existing TIFF files into a DNG container), both losslessly and "lossly."  But when I try to convert, I get an error saying _The source folder does not contain any supported RAW files_ (which is, of course, correct, as the files are not RAW).

What I am trying to do is to convert a bunch of scanned files (in TIFF format) to DNG.  These files are in about 200 different folders, and I'd like to avoid having to convert the image files one folder at a time.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 27, 2021)

camner said:


> I was under the impression that the Adobe app Digital Negative Converter could batch convert TIFF files to DNG (more accurately, put the existing TIFF files into a DNG container), both losslessly and "lossly." But when I try to convert, I get an error saying _The source folder does not contain any supported RAW files_ (which is, of course, correct, as the files are not RAW).
> 
> What I am trying to do is to convert a bunch of scanned files (in TIFF format) to DNG. These files are in about 200 different folders, and I'd like to avoid having to convert the image files one folder at a time.



DNG Converter only converts RAW file not RGB files like TIFF. If the TIFF files are in the catalog you can export them as DNG. 
FWIW, DNG is a file format based upon the TIFF/EP6 standard. You won’t gain much by exporting as DNG. 

I think(?) exporting will only create a single DNG section so you can’t get a lossless and lossy image in the same wrapper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camner (Jun 28, 2021)

clee01l said:


> DNG Converter only converts RAW file not RGB files like TIFF. If the TIFF files are in the catalog you can export them as DNG.
> FWIW, DNG is a file format based upon the TIFF/EP6 standard. You won’t gain much by exporting as DNG.
> 
> I think(?) exporting will only create a single DNG section so you can’t get a lossless and lossy image in the same wrapper.
> ...


Thanks, Cletus.  I'll explore exporting as DNG from the catalog.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 28, 2021)

camner said:


> Thanks, Cletus.  I'll explore exporting as DNG from the catalog.


You can convert Tiff files to DNG inside LrC (Library menu>Convert photo to DNG), you just need to uncheck "Only convert Raw files" in the conversion dialog.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 28, 2021)

What you gain by converting TIFs to DNG is an element of protection - you can't open them in Photoshop and  save damaging edits to the file.


----------



## Kierphoto (Jun 30, 2021)

The advantage of DNG files is that your adjustments will be placed inside the DNG file, otherwise the adjustments will be exported as an attached .xmp file.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 30, 2021)

Kierphoto said:


> The advantage of DNG files is that your adjustments will be placed inside the DNG file, otherwise the adjustments will be exported as an attached .xmp file.


TIFF’s do not get an .xmp file if you use ‘Export as original’. The adjustments are placed in the metadata of the TIFF, just like they are with DNG.


----------

